
Fixing Antivirus Errors - jupp0r
https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2019/07/01/fixing-antivirus-errors/
======
jupp0r
I consider it a feature of Firefox that it doesn't easily allow "enterprise
CAs" to intercept traffic. Making it easier for anti virus vendors to more
easily reduce security for their users by man-in-the-middle proxies does not
increase security.

